# Really weirded out by freak Amh results



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

So my Amh a year and a half ago was 40 ish, April this year was 23, then we cycled and a month later it was down to 10 ish.... This totally freaked me out as I felt like it had plummeted quite rapidly as a result of cycling and was very anxious about it... So we had it tested again. In the mean time we went for an initial consultation at both the lister and the argc, who both said that yes it was a little strange to have gone down so much in the space of a month. James at the lister did say however that sometimes it can dip after trauma to the ovaries which can decrease blood supply (ie after surgery or egg retrieval) but then once they recover it can go back to where it was (ish)

So I had it tested again and I've just had the results this morning... 63.5       Wtf?

I'm totally confused... I didn't respond to stimms on our last cycle and need up going from 125 of gonal f to 600 due to a total lack of response and NO follies for the first week of stimming, at the end and was only showing three follies on each side, HOWEVER.... During our consultation at the lister I had an ultrasound to look for afc and had a whopping 37 antral follies

I am mega confused now and have literally no clue what is going on..

Any ideas or similar experiences?



X
Ducky


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Just bumping this up, had anyone had anything similar?


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi hunny

I haven't had anything similar but didn't want to read and run as this does interest me and I always wondered if your AMH can change. Did the lister mention if they have seen this happen before?? 

I wanted to get my AMH checked again but was told no point as it doesn't change that rapidly yet yours clearly has...

Let me know if you hear anything and I hope someone is along soon who can offer their experience xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi bambibaby,

Thanks for your reply. I haven't been back to the lister, we ended up going to the ARGC (not because our consultation wasn't great with the lister though, we were very impressed with them) I emailed the ARGC but haven't heard back yet, they're incredibly busy so I'll leave it a couple of days before I chase them. It's really bizarre, and I haven't seen or heard of anything similar. I've heard of people getting small increases after taking dhea, but nothing any where near a extravangant multiplying times 6   I'm just wondering if there must have been some sort of error in the testing.....

Who knows but ill keep you posted if the ARGC get back to me


Ducky


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed that it was an error and your levels are high xx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Dear Ducky,

Did you ever find out anything more?

I've just had a similar situation

July 12: 19 
April 13: 4 (had just had 2 x IUI and IVF in previous 5 months)
October 13: 30

Thanks!
Pink


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi pink,

I never got to the bottom of it. I'm with the argc and they didn't really seem to give a flying monkey's! If you find anything out let me know....

Xx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

hi ducky could the measurements be mixed ie some in pmol some in ng?
here's a link hope it helps
http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine has gone from 6.86 to 10.1 in a year. In that time I've done 2 fresh cycles and 1 FET (all BFN). The only supplement I'm taking now that I wasn't taking before is Omega 3. My clinic did day that they don't place that much emphasis on AMH now because the way it is measured changed a while ago and it doesn't seem so accurate. 
Sara. xx


----------

